# new DIY gecko vivarium



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

hope the picture works  tell me what you guys think about it


----------



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

What are you planning in keeping in it?
I reckon is has lots of potential with some thought out vivarium planning. How are you going to heat it?


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

with a normal globe coming out from the left side and im gonna keep a thick tailed gecko or a smooth knob taile gecko


----------



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

Wouldn't use a light for a a thicky or Knob Tail - no need for light as they are nocturnal and will hide away as a result.
Maybe consider a heat cord/mat on one end of the bottom with thin ceramic tiles covering it and then sand on top of that. Hook it up to a thermostat, set the temp and your set. The tiles stop the geckos digging down and hitting the heat cord/mat itself.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

nah dont really care to much if they don come out during the day the night is probly when i look at my reptiles the most because im so bored but would a light work to heat a knob tailed


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> nah dont really care to much if they don come out during the day the night is probly when i look at my reptiles the most because im so bored but would a light work to heat a knob tailed



NO. Bright light will stress them out.
You were told this in the other thread.
Use a heatmatt on a thermostat.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

really i didnt know that do you NEED a thermestat for the heat mat or can you just test it before


----------



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> nah dont really care to much if they don come out during the day the night is probly when i look at my reptiles the most because im so bored but would a light work to heat a knob tailed



If you leave light on in the enclosure you won't be seeing anything as they will hide away. I'm just offering setup advice, it is up to you if you listen or not.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok will preferably want to use a light but if it stresses them out would use a heat mat


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Ok will preferably want to use a light but if it stresses them out would use a heat mat



Good. And no they malfunction sometimes, the thermosrat will save your gecko.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

Where do you suggest to get the heat mat from


----------



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

You can get them from pretty much anywhere. There are a few online stores that sponsor this site, maybe check them out.
Also make sure you get a decent thermostat, don't risk it with cheap imported ebay junk.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

Or what if I get a dim bulb in the tank would that be fine


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

What about this one


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry the thing didn't come up


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

JET-200 Digital Thermostat | Reptile Direct Australia what do you think about this one?


----------



## porkosta (Mar 3, 2013)

Avoid lights source at all.... I won't even use the "night lamps".
I can't comment on that Thermostat as I haven't used those ones before. 

Maybe another member can advise on how good these are?


----------



## reptalica (Mar 3, 2013)

I use the Reptipet heat mat with a built in thermostat.

Simple. Easy. Happy Woma ( in my example).


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

i would but the cost like $70 and why would you when you can get the same thing for like half the price  thats what i think anyway


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> i would but the cost like $70 and why would you when you can get the same thing for like half the price  thats what i think anyway



Good luck.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 3, 2013)

are you saying that like good luck you may fail or are you saying that as good luck have fun with it??


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 3, 2013)

Heat mats and cords are better in my opinion
Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2013)

I think he's saying both good luck as your not listening to what's being said...no globe dim or not.

Terrestrial geckos generally get their heat from the earth in the wild so you need to replicate that by adding a heatmat or heatcord like suggested. Reptipet are very good, don't save money on buying cheap your putting the animal and your house at risk.

Rob Porters Keeping Australian Geckos book will be everything you'll need to start your collection off with basics on husbandry.

Thicktails in most of the country don't need heat of any sort and can survive at single digits Celsius. It's the over 30c you have to watch for extended days in a row.

Knobtails need heat of 29c belly heat to help aid in digestion, misted walls 2-3 times a week and dusted crickets with calcium every 2nd or 3rd feed.

20 ltr tub will be fine per animal.

Don't keep males together.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

Smithers said:


> I think he's saying both good luck as your not listening to what's being said...no globe dim or not.
> 
> Terrestrial geckos generally get their heat from the earth in the wild so you need to replicate that by adding a heatmat or heatcord like suggested. Reptipet are very good, don't save money on buying cheap your putting the animal and your house at risk.
> 
> ...




I admire your patience.


----------



## Skippii (Mar 3, 2013)

Smithers said:


> I think he's saying both good luck as your not listening to what's being said...no globe dim or not.
> 
> Terrestrial geckos generally get their heat from the earth in the wild so you need to replicate that by adding a heatmat or heatcord like suggested. Reptipet are very good, don't save money on buying cheap your putting the animal and your house at risk.
> 
> ...



^The above advice is gold. bdkeeper, if I were you I'd pay very close attention to the advice you're being given in this thread, or your lax approach to husbandry will result in some stressed, unwell and eventually dead geckos. 

Cheap equipment isn't always bad, but the problem is a lot of it has been known to malfunction and you just *don't* *know* if you're going to end up with one of the ones that will fail. You really don't want a thermostat to fail on you, you're likely to end up cooking your little critters. Likewise with faulty heating equipment. Not only that, but you're risking a house fire. You may save a little money initially, but you've got to ask yourself if it's worth the risk. Even if you don't lose your house.. I've heard too many stories of people awakening or coming home to a burning smell only to find their beloved reptiles have been burned to death by faulty equipment.
From the things I've heard, you're much better off sticking to well known, trusted brands that others have had success with.

If I were you, I'd get some books on the subject and read up on their requirements quite a bit more before actually bringing any new reptiles home.

All the best, I hope you take on board the help people here have given you.

x


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I might get the keeping Australian geckos book and just to be sure thick tailed geckos*​ don't need heating unless its a really cold day*


----------



## porkosta (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you are missing the point here....



BDkeeper said:


> I think I might get the keeping Australian geckos book and just to be sure thick tailed geckos*​ don't need heating unless its a really cold day*






Smithers said:


> Knobtails need heat of 29c belly heat to help aid in digestion, misted walls 2-3 times a week and dusted crickets with calcium every 2nd or 3rd feed.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2013)

Go back to square one... choose the type of lizard you want to keep. Thoroughly research their needs as far as temps, food, terrain so that you know what you must ensure in your husbandry and then look at your enclosure etc. 

As far as the thermostats go, if you buy a known stat or at least from a recognised seller you shouldn't go too far wrong. The Jet 200 is a simple unit and easy to use, I have one on my heat chord. The only down side seems to be that the readings aren't as accurate as you may want and so you have to use a laser heat gun to monitor your setup to start with and adjust the stat settings accordingly. This SHOULD be done over a week or two BEFORE your animal goes in the enclosure so that you know the gradients are suitable for it's needs.

If you come into a forum and ask for guidance have the decency to accept or at least agknowledge what is being said as the other posters are trying to be supportive and ensure that both you and your chosen animal have the best experience possible.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 4, 2013)

porkosta said:


> I think you are missing the point here....



Would you like to expand on that?


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the wrong enclosure to be keeping geckos that require constant misting.

It's wood which would mean it will rot the wood with the constant misting (even if its sealed)
Using a heatmat or a heat cord is not advisable in a wooden enclosure under the substrate, the constant soaking of the sand and electricity, well yeah... not really a good combination.

For geckoes it's advisable to keep them in a glass or plastic enclosure with the heatsource external to the enclosure (under the enclosure and not inside)


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought you were saying thick tails don't need heating?? And I'm goin to get a plant and mist it every day and not have a light source in there I just finished the first coat on my tank and am goin to spray paint it black with non toxic spray paint


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 4, 2013)

How will the plant survive without light? 
And more importantly why would you put live plants in an enclosure for that type of gecko?
I think you best get hold of that book previously mentioned and have a read before making any more decisions/threads.


----------



## Skippii (Mar 4, 2013)

:facepalm:

bdkeeper, I'm sure your heart's in the right place and you want to give your current and potential future critters a good home.. After all, you're here asking questions.. but at this point, you don't appear to be absorbing the information people are throwing at you. I think the best thing to do would be to select a species of gecko, something that's good for beginners, and read up on it. Read anything you can get your hands on to do with that gecko and it's requirements/husbandry. Make sure you know the basics backwards and forwards before really deciding if a gecko is the right next step for you.

Geckos are fairly fragile animals, if you don't give them what they need, they're going to die on you. I'm sure that's not what you want, so please do the right thing here and make sure you're capable and willing to give a gecko a good long-term home. Don't try to cut corners to save costs, because I can almost guarantee you won't like the results. If you're not willing to pay the necessary amount on the correct equipment or the correct diet or other long-term costs, don't bring home a gecko.

I'm not trying to discourage you here, new people are critical to keeping the hobby going. If you really have your heart set on a gecko, I'm just asking you to do it right. Do the research first, then make sure you can afford everything that's required. If you do that, I'm certain you'll have a positive experience.

Feel free to keep asking questions, as long as you're willing to take on board the help you're given. People here really know what they're talking about, a lot of the information you've been given here is crucial to keeping geckos. 

So! You've got some research and decision making to do. Let us know when you make up your mind, and we'll go from there.

All the best

x


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 4, 2013)

Just catch some asian house geckos and keep them lol.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 4, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Would you like to expand on that?



Sorry, not you Smithers. I was referring to this line "_I think I might get the keeping Australian geckos book and just to be sure thick tailed geckos_*​ don't need heating unless its a really cold day*"


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

I know I want to get a thick tailed gecko so ill just keep looking up there care sheets and hopefully be ready for one by the time one becomes available thanks for all the help and just to let you no I have finished the tank I have put the vents in and the Perspex is screwed in the spray paint is dryed but smells and will try to put up a photo


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2013)

Sit it in the sun to fume off.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah i have for a couple of hourse but now that its night i brought it inside so it didnt get water on it and all stuffed up


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

smells pretty much gone now anyway


----------



## Chicken (Mar 5, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Just catch some asian house geckos and keep them lol.



LOL Akash <3


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 5, 2013)

Aha I would get some geckos from the backyard if there were any


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

heres the tank done the little black circle thing holding the lid open is just so it can air out and is now removed because i took this phot at least a week ago and have still not decided what to put in it and wont get anything that i cant meet the requirments to.


----------

